# ATi or NVIDIA (no  3D needed)



## nORKy (Nov 17, 2010)

HI,

I need to chosse a workstation for my freebsd.
I need 2 screen (xrandr ?)
Can i use ATI or NVIDIA ? (or Intel GMA ?)

I don't need accelaration.

Thanks you


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2010)

Can't comment on the others but the standard Nvidia Xorg driver (x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv) doesn't support multiple screens. For that to work you will have to install the closed source Nvidia driver (x11/nvidia-driver).


----------



## nORKy (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a computer with a NVIDIA quadro FX (2 DVI screens). I use nouveau-drivers and xrandr, I have no problem.
My real question is : is there a driver that work with ATI (or GMA) and xrandr to plug 2 screens ?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2010)

nORKy said:
			
		

> I have a computer with a NVIDIA quadro FX (2 DVI screens). I use nouveau-drivers and xrandr, I have no problem.
> My real question is : is there a driver that work with ATI (or GMA) and xrandr to plug 2 screens ?



Yes, [pman=4x]radeon[/pman] does that for ATI.  Haven't tried dual monitors with Intel video, since I've never had an Intel system with dual video out.


----------

